# The Relay Race



## cubernya (Sep 27, 2011)

I know...you're probably wondering why I'm making this. Well, there's no relay race, and I think it's time to make one!

Notation is SiGN

For every relay the inspection time is *15 second total*. I put a poll up a few days ago, asking what the inspection time should be. Over half of the voters said 15 total, so that is what it shall be. The poll can be found here.

You will be doing 3 relays in a mean of 3 format, and it will be held weekly.

There will be the following relays:
2-4, 2-5, 2-7
More will be added if enough people are willing to compete.


*Round 1 Scrambles*
2-4


Spoiler



1)
2x2) F2 R2 F U' R F U' F​3x3) D' R' D' F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 F D B' F U' B' D2 L' R' U' L' D' L' R U2​4x4) D2 f' F L2 R f2 u' U B F2 L2 f2 F2 l' f2 D' F' d U2 l R' D2 d r2 F2 L2 l R f' D' d' r' B' u2 f2 D2 u U' b2 d​
2)
2x2) U' F2 R2 U' R​3x3) F2 D' B R F' L R B2 F D B U2 R2 F D2 L2 F L' R U2 L F L' R B2​4x4) L' r2 B2 f F' r' R' B' D' b' r' B2 b' D' u2 l' r F' d2 B' l2 b' F' D' L2 U2 R F U' F' L D R D2 D L' R2 u' L' r'​
3)
2x2) U' F2 R U' F R2 F U' R​3x3) L2 R' B F L' R' B' R U F' R2 B R2 D' U' B R2 U2 L' R' B' F' R U' R'​4x4) r2 D2 U B' F R' b2 L2 D B' F l2 u' F' L2 l D' u' F l' r2 R' f D U B B' D2 b f2 D l2 R' d' R F2 u2 l2 b D2​



2-5


Spoiler



1)
2x2) U2 F' R' U F2 R' F2​
3x3) B D R' U B U2 L R D' R' B2 F2 L R2 F' U F2 D F2 U' R' B R F L​
4x4) U L' b2 D' B U L2 F' D u F2 U2 R B2 L U2 l' U' L2 r2 f' F2 D d L2 f u2 f2 D B' d2 F2 L2 B u' U' L f2 F U2​
5x5) F2 d' f' D2 d' B2 d2 U L' f' D L U F L' r2 b' l' u2 L' B' f F2 L r' B2 l r R' U' F2 u B F2 R2 f2 u2 R2 f2 F2 d' R2 F' d F' U L' r' R u' U R' b d2 u2 R f l' b' R​
2)
2x2) U2 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F​
3x3) L' B F' U2 F2 D' B' F R' B' F L2 D' F2 R' F D B' U' L2 R B F2 U B​
4x4) l d U B' R2 D' u2 r2 f' F' u' B2 L B F u2 U' b D' u R' f R u2 B2 D' U l' r f' F' l' d B l' r2 u U R' D'​
5x5) D L2 r' R2 F r2 D u' b f' L f2 D' d B2 D l2 B2 F' D2 L F' D2 b2 R2 f D u' f' d f L' D' L R' F U' f' L r2 d' R' F' u' B F u b f' d u' f u2 b2 d R d l' D u'​
3)
2x2) R F' U2 F' R' U' F2 R'​
3x3) D' B F U L U' L2 F2 L' U2 B F2 U' L R' B' F' R2 B' L2 R U' B F L2​
4x4) d2 U2 F2 R' b d' l u f' u B' d2 l' D2 u' U F' l2 U2 B U' l2 R' B l2 u2 U' L d r R2 B' d' u2 r2 u2 r' d l r​
5x5) l B' F2 l' d' U' r' b' L d U' l2 r2 R' D' L2 b f' l' D2 d2 u2 U2 F' L' l' U2 l B' u F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 f2 r2 b r B' l F d b2 l2 b f' F L' b D L2 D u R' b2 f2 F2 l' r'​



2-7


Spoiler



1)
2x2) U F' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R U'​
3x3) D2 B U F U F' L F' U R U R2 U' F2 L' B' L R' B2 U2 F' L2 B L B'​
4x4) B b D2 U' B' f' L f2 D U B' b f2 D r2 f F2 d' L' b2 F2 U' l2 b2 F L2 r B' F' u F l' B' d2 l' R u U2 f2 L​
5x5) d l B' R2 f2 F' u L F L d2 f' F2 r f' r' R2 u2 F' d' u2 B' D L l' d2 u2 F d u' R d2 U2 b' f' l R' D u U B' b' d' u' U' l2 D2 l F' U' f D2 U2 b' r d2 f l2 d2 b'​
6x6) 3D2 3B D U L 2F' L2 2D 3D2 2B2 2L2 2F' D B2 2D 3U' 3F' L 3R2 2F' F 3L2 2B 3R' B 3D B' F2 3R 2B2 L' 2L R' 3D 3F2 3L 2R' B2 2B D' 3D 2U2 2R' B' 3R' 2R' 3U' B2 3B2 3L B' 2D 2B2 3F F 3L2 3R R' 2B' 3B L2 2L' 3D' U' 3R 2B2 D' L2 R' 2F2 2D2 3D U 2L' F D' B' 3B' R U2​
7x7) 2R2 B 2B 3B2 F' 3L 2R' 2B' L D 2F2 3L2 3R U2 2B 2D U 2F' F D2 R 2B D2 3U B2 F R2 3F2 3L2 3B' 3F' F' 2U 2B 3B2 2L 2B2 2U U 2L 2B F U' B 2F2 U' F2 2D 2B 2U' L2 3L2 3U' L2 3L 2R' F2 2D' F2 3D2 2B 2L 3U' 2L' B2 3B' 3D2 2R D' 2B' 3R F L2 R' 3F D' 2D2 2L 2B' L' 3U 2B' 3B 3L' 2U2 3L2 3F 2D' 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R' U 3R' 3B 3U2 2L2 3R2 2D2​
2)
2x2) U2 R F' U2 F R F2 U R' U'​
3x3) F U2 R2 U B D U2 R B2 D L' R2 B' L' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L R' D2 U2 B2​
4x4) F2 d' F' L2 l B2 f' l r' b U' b L D l2 d' u F' r R d l' D' d r2 D' d' b2 f U B R' D' F' D U' B F U2 R​
5x5) F' l' r R' b u2 b' l' R2 D' u' B b' F L f2 l2 B u r u' U2 r R' d2 U' B2 F D2 l2 B' f F d' B' F r' b' D' R D' f2 L R2 U' b F2 L2 B F2 D U2 r' U B' l u' B F D2​
6x6) 3L2 B 3F2 2F2 D2 U 2F 3U' F2 3U2 L2 3D2 2B2 U L' 3D' 3B 3U U R' F' D L2 2L' 2R2 B' U 3B2 3F2 2D' 3F' R2 U2 3L D 2U2 L2 2B2 3U' L 3L R' 3B 3D' R 3D' 2B' F' D2 2L2 2B' L2 2R D 3U2 2U' U2 2F D' 3B2 2U' B 3F2 3U2 L2 3F2 3L' R' 3U' 2B 2D2 2B' 2R R2 2D2 U 3F' 2D' R' U​
7x7) 3B U' 2B2 3F2 2D' 2U2 3B2 2L2 3D U2 2L2 B' 2B2 3B' 3U 3B' L2 2L 3L' R 2F F2 2L' 2B 3F' 2F 3U' 2L U2 3F' D2 2L' 3R2 2D2 2B' 2U R2 2D2 2L D' 2D2 2U' U2 L2 3D' 2L' R2 B2 3B' F 2D 3U F2 R' 2D' F R2 U' 3L' D U2 2R' 3F2 F2 2L' 2B 3R' B' L 3L' D2 2L' B 3D' B2 2B' 3B2 2R' 2D2 2B 3U2 U2 2L' 3D 2B' L 3L2 D' 2F2 2R 2B' 2D B' 3B2 2U' 2B R 3F F2 2L2​
3)
2x2) R' F2 R' U F2 U' R​
3x3) U2 L' B F L' U' L' R F' D' L' U B D2 F' L2 U' L R2 D F' D B2 F D'​
4x4) D F' D f D B' U2 L2 L' U2 R' U2 B' L' l D r' F R2 B2 b2 D' L' B2 F L r2 U L B' b' D2 u b D' d F U b r2​
5x5) R' b' D B2 u' L2 l f F' U b2 D2 U R' d2 u2 B' u' f2 L2 l r R' f U' B' D2 d U B b2 f2 r' D2 R2 f' R' F2 u b r2 f2 l b' F' d' L' U F U2 B f F2 d' B U2 L2 l r2 b'​
6x6) 3B2 D R U' 2L R' 2D2 U' 3L2 3U L' 2L 3R' 3U 3L 2D2 3F' 2F' L' 3U2 2L 2B 3R B2 3F2 F2 3R2 D2 2F' 2L2 F' L2 R' 3U' 2U2 3L' 2D2 3F 2R 2D' 2B' 3B D 3B2 3U U2 3R' 3F2 2U' R 2B2 3U' 3B2 2F' D' 3L 2D L 2L2 2U2 3B' 2F' 3L' B' U' L2 2D 3D2 3U' 3F' U L2 F' 3U 2U2 U B 2F' R2 F'​
7x7) 2B2 3D' U' 3F2 3U2 3R' D' 3U' 2U 2L2 2D' F2 2U2 2L D 2D 2U 2L R B 2U' 2B R' D2 2B 3L' 2R' 2D' 3U 3F2 2L2 3B2 3L B' 2F' L' 3B' 3F2 3U2 2U R' 3D 3U' F2 3L2 2U' 3F 2L' 2F2 2R' R D B L' 3U2 2B2 3F2 2D 3U2 3B2 2L2 2F2 3U2 3B D R' 2B' 2U' B2 3U' F' U' R' B' 3F2 F 2L2 2F' 2L 3L2 2B2 L 2R2 R2 3U U' L R2 3B 3L 2F' 2L2 R' F L2 B' 3L2 2F D2 L2​


Wow that took like 20 minutes to copy paste all those scrambles 

When posting results, you should post all the means along with the single times. 

For each of the 3 relays, there will be multiple groups that you will be put into. You will be considered to have been put into the next group after you have beaten that barrier once. Yep, just once.

*Groups*
2-4 : Sub 4, Sub 3, Sub 2:30, Sub 2, Sub 1:30, Sub 1
2-5 : Sub 6, Sub 5, Sub 4, Sub 3:30, Sub 3:00, Sub 2:30, Sub 2
2-7 : Sub 20, Sub 17, Sub 15, Sub 13, Sub 12, Sub 11, Sub 10

After you beat the last barrier in each relay, you will be considered to be an expert and will have graduated from this thread.

Each round will start/end sometime each Sunday (whenever I get around to it). If I for some reason forget to update, someone feel free to take over the next week, and I will take over whenever I can get to it.
*Good luck, round 1 starts now*


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 27, 2011)

I just did 2-4 since I fail at 5x5 and don't have 6x6 or 7x7...
1) 1:48.44
2) 1:57.61
3) 1:23.21

Awesome for the last one. And I didn't like the 4x4 notation...just me.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 27, 2011)

Collin I actually took notation strait from WCA scrambler. It's SiGN notation so lowercase is double layer turn


----------



## emolover (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow I think it is nice to know that a few people still really enjoy relays like I do. I promise I will participate in this race this weekend.

You could think of adding different types of relays though. They don't just have to be NxN-NxN. For example they could be something like doing X amount of solves and see how long it takes without stopping the timer for mixing up the cubes. You could also do computer relays such as the dreaded but fun 2x2-11x11! 

I once did a kilominx-teraminx relay and got it on video. I know that is over the top extreme for a relay but I feel as if it is a cool idea.

Here is the video.


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 28, 2011)

i dont really understand how this works, would someone mind explaining?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 28, 2011)

It's like any other race, but you're doing relays instead of single solves. And yeah, I should include the 42 cube relay, see who can sub 10 that  (I'll do it next week)

Also, I would post my times but currently I don't have any standard cubic puzzles working other than 3x3 (want, and need to, order more)


----------



## mycube (Sep 29, 2011)

here are my results:
2x2-4x4: 2:14.54 2:07.95 1:53.48 = *2:05.32*
2x2-5x5: 4:47.98 4:54.96 5:25.48 = *5:02.81* failed at the last one :/
2x2-7x7: 18:24.43 18:49.35 17:30.22 = *18:14.66*

can you do two or three with megaminx? or just 2x2 - 3x3/4x4 5x5? I realy like the relays


----------



## jla (Sep 30, 2011)

2-4: 2:58.99, 3:25.99, 3:03.54 = *3:09.51*

I suck at 4x4...


----------



## emolover (Oct 1, 2011)

2-4

1:37.99, 1:34.49, 1:38.41=1:37.99


----------



## cubernya (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 1 Results

2-4
1) emolover 1:37.99
2) collinbxyz	1:43.09
3) mycube 2:05.32
4) jla 3:09.51

2-5
1) mycube	5:02.71

2-7
1) mycube	18:14.66


----------



## cubernya (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 2

*2-4*


Spoiler



1) U2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
L B' F2 L' B F' U L2 R' B2 F2 U R D2 F2 L R' F D' U' R U B' F2 R2
L2 D d L u f2 r U' B b l' D2 U2 B2 u' b' f2 F' l2 F' R' D d' F' d2 u2 L R2 D2 d' r2 B' r2 f d B' b' D2 l' r'

2) U' R' U' R' U2 F U' F U 
R' D2 B2 D' L B2 L2 U' R' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B L D B' D2 B D2 B2 F L
d2 f2 l' b f2 R B d B' D L2 r' b l2 r R' f F2 R u l F' u2 B' d' u2 B d2 u2 B2 L R F2 L2 U' R2 B' F' D2 F

3) R' F2 R F' R2 F' U' F R 
F2 L' R' B2 D B' D F2 U2 B L' B2 F' D' B' U2 L' D' U F' U' B D U R
u2 L B F2 L' l' F R2 D' L B D u2 U B2 B' U' F2 D l F2 d' u2 L' B F2 r2 R2 D d B' F' l R' B F2 l2 B' F r'



*2-5*


Spoiler



1) F R2 U' F R U' F U' 
R' F2 U R' B2 U' R D2 B2 U L2 D' B' L R' U L2 F' L' R' B' L2 B D2 B'
U l2 r f' L' l' D2 l' b f2 r2 R D r' F L' B' u l' R D' L2 B' d b' R' D2 F' u2 f l' R f F L u L u' l' d'
B2 f D U' L r f l2 r' F2 l2 f2 U b L2 d' b2 D2 L2 d' u2 F D' L l' b L' l F2 L u U B2 D' B' r F' L2 B u' U2 l' u2 f R' B2 L l' R' D u b2 D' b' D u2 B' b F' D

2) R U' R U' F2 R U2 F' 
D' B F' D2 R' D2 U R2 B' D L' D' L F' U2 L2 D L D2 F2 L2 B' D B R
U2 L2 b D L' r2 b u2 B L l2 d' b2 R u2 L d b2 u2 U2 F' L U' b' d l2 B' D' U' f' U2 f D' U2 B F' u2 B2 L2 D
u f' F' D2 u U' F L r f2 u2 l2 D' d B2 F' R' B f F L R b' f F2 r' u B2 L2 B2 f R2 d b2 U2 b' f2 F2 u' R2 d2 u2 R2 u' L2 d2 b2 D d' U2 L u2 r2 f' L' f F' D2 U' r2

3) F R' F' R F R2 F' U' 
D2 F2 D2 L D' U L2 B D U2 F2 L' U' F2 D' F2 L2 D U' B2 D' U' R2 U2 L2
u b' u U' f2 d U2 R' B b' u U' R2 f2 U2 b' L r2 U2 R' B' L2 f' r b l' f2 D r2 R2 u2 F l u' b2 F2 l f' L' l
R B2 R2 F' l2 r u2 F2 D u2 U2 L' l' d u' U' r d2 r2 u2 b f2 U l' R' d' R B2 d2 u L' r' d2 L2 B F R' b u2 R F2 r b u2 B' b f2 l2 r u2 U B' b f2 l B' f2 R' u' b'



*2-7*


Spoiler



1) R2 U F' R F2 R U2 R
L F2 D' U' B2 F2 D U2 F L R' D2 L2 D2 L R2 D U R' U F2 U B2 D' L'
d L2 l' U L2 R2 U2 B L D r' U' L' B L2 d2 F2 d u' l' D' u' f' U2 l f' d' l F' u2 f' l' r b2 R2 u r2 D2 d' u'
D2 B2 F u' L' l r2 b D2 d2 u' f r' D' d u2 f2 F R2 u' U f R' U' L2 U' l' U2 r' F2 d b U2 f2 L' U' r D U' l2 r D2 u' L2 B2 D d2 F' d' u' U' f' U' F2 d2 U' f' R2 f2 F
2R2 U2 R' B 3L' 2R U2 L' 3R' B 2L 3B' 2L U2 2F 2L2 2B' 2U 2B' L2 3R2 2R R 2B' 2U' 3F F L 2U 2R' 3U2 3B 3U2 2B2 L2 3L 3B' R2 B' 3D' L 3L2 2R' 3D 3L2 3D2 3L 3B' L 2D' B' F2 3D 2B2 2L2 B' 2L2 2D' 3D' U2 2R' 2U2 U2 3F2 3L2 3F2 2U2 L' 3L 2R2 R F' 3D2 3B' L 2L2 D2 3L D U2
F2 U' F2 2D2 R' 3U 3B' 2F 2L2 2B L' 2L2 F' 3R U2 L B 3U2 F2 3R 3U R' 3U' 2U U2 2L2 2U 3B2 2F L' 3D' U 3R R 2F2 2R' 2F' 2L 3B2 F D2 2D' 3D' 3U' 3B' 2U2 3B F2 2D 3U2 2B' 2F2 L2 R' 2D 3D2 2F 2D 2B2 3F2 F2 2D' 3L2 2B' 3D' 3U' L D2 2B 3F2 3L' 3F' 2F' 3U2 2L' 2U 2R 3D2 R2 B2 L 3R' 2B' U 3L 2D2 2U' R2 3D2 3U' 2L 2R2 2D' 2U 3R' 3B2 2L' B' R' 3B

2) U' F' R' U2 R' F' R2 
B' U' F' L' R2 B2 D' U' R D U L D' F2 D' B2 F' U2 L' R B2 F L' D R
F u b' r' d' u' F2 d L f R' U l r' f2 L R2 D U2 b' d' L2 R D u' L' D2 R F' r2 b' d B2 L R2 b u2 f' L' R'
F u' r2 d r' B2 F L' R' b2 f2 D' L' R d' F L l' r b' f2 F2 r D F r B F u2 b' f u' b2 F2 D' l2 r2 U f' F u' L' r u L2 l' d l2 r2 R2 D L2 l2 R2 U' R' u b F' r'
3U' 2L2 3R2 2R 2D 3D2 L 2R 3U 2L' 2R' 3U' 3B2 2D' 3L2 3R2 D2 3D' 2F' U' 2L2 2D' U 3F D' B' D2 2D' 3U2 U 2L' 3L 3F R D 2L2 D2 U 3L2 R F U' B' 3B F' 3L2 2U2 R2 B 3D2 2B' 3B D 2U' U2 3L U2 L' 2F2 R' 2D2 B2 3L F2 2L 3L 3R' 2F2 3L 2F2 D B' 2F2 2L' 3F' 3L 3R 2R2 U2 R'
B2 L D 3L' B D2 2F2 3U2 L' 2F 3R' 3F2 2D2 3D L2 2U 2B' 2D 3L2 B' L2 2R2 R2 3U 2L 3L 3R2 2R' 3F' U2 B' 2F' 3R2 D' 2U' B2 2B 2D2 3D' 2B' R2 3D2 3B2 D U 2L' 3R2 3U' U 2B U' 2L' D' 2D2 2B2 2D2 3D' 2U2 U' 2B 2D2 2F2 D2 2B2 D 3L 2R 3B2 2F F2 R' 2U2 2F2 3D' 3B' 3U2 3F' 3L2 2R R F2 2L2 B L2 U2 2B2 3R2 2R 3U' U' F' R' 3U' R 3U' 2R2 R' 3U 3F2 2L2

3) R F2 U2 F R U2 R' F2 U2 
U' R2 D' F' D F' D' F' R2 U F R F' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 F U2 F2 L R' F2
R f2 F' d' B' l f' r d U2 L' F2 d' L l D' d2 l2 u2 U2 f2 d' R b r u B' L r2 B2 b2 l' F u' b' f U B' F' r2
D' B D' l2 f D' b2 r F2 L2 F2 l' f2 r b d2 B2 l D' u U2 f' D2 l2 u' L2 r2 U2 r F d U2 L l2 r2 R2 d U' l F2 r u' U2 F' l2 D' U2 f' l U2 b2 D2 B b F2 d' u b f2 D2
2D' R 3F 2F2 L2 2L' 3L' 2R2 R' D' 2U 3F2 F2 L' 3F' U' 2R' 2D 3B L2 B' R 2B' 3F F 3R' B 3B L B2 3F 2D B 3U 3B2 L' 3F' 2F' U2 F D' 2D 3U 2U2 3R 2D 2L U2 3F2 D 2D2 3U' B2 2D2 3L' 2R2 B' 2R B2 3B F' D2 2U L 3L' 2R' 2U2 2B 3L 3R2 3F 2L2 B2 3R 2R2 3D' B2 3F' 3D' 2F
3D 2R D F' U2 B 2B2 2F L2 2L' U' 2L2 R2 D 2F' U' 2F 2L' 3D' F2 U2 3F2 D2 3F 2F2 2L' 3F 3L' R D' 2D2 3D U' B L' 2B' 3R2 D 2U 3F 3U2 3F' D' 2U 3B2 R' 3U2 2F' 2R 2D2 3B 2D2 U' 2B 2L2 2F' F 2L 3D2 3L2 3F2 F2 L' 3L 2B L' 2D' 2L2 2B' 3D' 2U2 2L2 D' 3D2 3B D' 3D 3U' 2U' U 3B2 U2 3B 2F' U' 3R B' 2B' D' 3F' F2 3R' F' D' L2 2U' 3B' 3D 3U' 3L'



*5 cube (3x3) Relay*


Spoiler



1) R2 D' B R2 B U L2 U' L2 F' U' L' D' U F2 L2 D' L2 B D2 U' B' L R2 D'
R2 D2 F U' F L2 R B2 F L2 R F2 R2 B F2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B U' B U'
D' L2 U' R F' D' U R' D L' B' F2 D' B' F L2 R' U2 L U2 L' D' U' F2 L
B F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D L2 R' U' R2 F D' R2 B2 L R U2 R2 D' L2 R
B R2 D F2 L' R2 B2 F U2 B2 F' D' U' B D R2 D B2 F' R2 U L' R2 B2 D'

2) D2 F' D' F L' D' B F U2 R B2 F2 U R2 U2 B F' U2 B2 D' L2 R F' D F2
D L2 D2 B2 D2 U R' U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L' R' D L2 D' L2 R' B2 F D' R U
R2 D2 U' L2 R F L' D' U2 L' D U2 R' D' U' L2 R2 D R D F R' B' F2 U2
B' D R U2 L' F' R2 U B2 F D2 U' R' F' D2 R F2 R2 B L' R' D' L2 U F'
L U' L' F D2 U' B U L' R2 D' U L R B2 F2 R' B2 F' R' F' L' D F' R'

3) L R' B R' B' D U B2 D2 F' D2 R F' D2 F2 L F2 R2 F' U R2 U' B R D'
D2 L2 R' B' F' U' L' R2 F' L U L2 U R' U' L R2 U' B U2 R2 D2 U2 B U
R2 U2 B' D' F' U B' D U R2 B R2 B U R2 U' B' F2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F' R'
U2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 R D2 B' R' F2 R' D U2 F2 D2 U' L' F2 L2 B F L R D2
F' L2 R U B' L' R2 D' L R B F' D2 B2 D F' D2 B2 F U L2 D2 U L2 B



Have fun


----------



## aaronb (Oct 3, 2011)

1. 1:56.52
2. 1:59.72
3. 1:58.62

Mean of 3: 1:58.29

I'll do the 2-5 relay if I find time in the next few days. Too bad I don't have 6x6, 7x7, or 5 3x3s. But anyway, great job, I like this thread.


----------



## mycube (Oct 4, 2011)

2-4 2:34.49 1:54.50 2:05.08 = 2:11.36

the other relays will follow!


----------



## mycube (Oct 6, 2011)

2-5 05:24.06 4:36.13 5:25.92 = 5:08.7


----------



## ianography (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahh, what the hell 

2-4 Relay:

1) 1:26.81
2) 1:23.18
3) 1:19.42

Mean: 1:23.14

Not as good as I was hoping for.


----------



## mycube (Oct 7, 2011)

2-7:
19:02.48 17:19.64 18:30.01 = 18:17.38


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

2-4: 1:29.69

1:29.96, (1:41.65), (1:17.47)

Broke my PB twice.

2-5: 3:38.86

(3:19.53), 3:45.73, (3:51.33)

2-7: 16:02.26

(16:24.44), (15:29.88), 16:13.96

Mehh... It was ok.

5 3x3's: 1:32.52

1:36.45, (1:37.01), (1:24.11)



We should do 3 2x2's next week.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 9, 2011)

The Results


*2-4*

Sub 1:30
1) ianography : 1:23.14
2) emolover : 1:29.69
Sub 2
3) aaronb : 1:58.29
Sub 2:30
4) mycube : 2:11.36


*2-5*

Sub 4
1) emolover : 3:38.86
Sub 6
2) mycube : 5:08.70


*2-7*

Sub 17
1) emolover : 16:02.26
Sub 20
2) mycube : 18:17.38 


*5 3x3s*
Sub 2
1) emolover : 1:32.52


----------



## cubernya (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 3

Round 3

*2-4*


Spoiler



1) F' U' F2 U' F2 U' R U' 
F2 L R' F' D B L R B2 L2 R D' U2 B F U2 R2 F' D R' B' F' L R F2
f2 U l' r' b f l u' r R U' L F2 d2 u2 L' r u U r2 f d2 U' r2 D' B' R B F' L2 d2 B2 b' D2 u2 F l2 r2 d' r'

2) U R' F2 U F' R F' U' F U' 
R' B' D B2 R' U' L2 U2 L2 R' B' L U' B2 R F2 D' B' F U B' F2 D F U2
R2 D' r2 R b2 D2 u' L' r b' d u' b' F l' U L R2 D' d l2 F D d F D u2 F2 r' f u l' R' d' f d2 r' B2 D U2

3) F2 U R2 U F U' R2 F2 
B' R2 D' R2 F2 D L D' L U L U L U F' D' B' F L2 R2 F L R F U'
b' R D' U2 b r' f2 F2 u2 F U l' R b2 f' D2 f F' d F' D' d' b' F2 l' b L' F2 d F2 l' B' f' d U r D' u R U'



*2-5*


Spoiler



1) R' F R' U F' U2 F' U
R' D2 R' U B2 D L2 F' R' D' F' L2 B2 L' U B' D' R2 U' R2 B' L2 R B D
r B D l D B F' R u2 U R d' F' r d' f' L2 d2 U L2 B2 b2 l' b2 f' l' B2 b' r2 d' l u2 R' b2 r d U2 b2 d2 f2
L' f2 R d' L2 F2 L' l d2 B' r u' l F' r2 R' d' u' R d' F L D u' l' f' u' U' l U' F2 R2 F l' U' L2 l2 r2 D' d2 R f' d2 u' b L2 r2 B2 L R2 f2 L R2 d2 F L' l r' R d

2) R2 F U' F R' U R' U' R2 
F U2 R D2 U2 B2 F R U R' D2 U' R F2 L2 F D' U' F2 D2 F' R' U B' D2
f' L2 l F' r2 R b F2 r2 R' D F' d2 l' B d' L R' d' u' l2 r2 B' D d' u2 B' b2 f' r2 f2 d' U2 l2 r2 b' r D2 U r2
B2 d B u2 L d l' b L2 F U2 B2 f' l' R' b' u' L' r' R' d' u2 B d F2 u' U2 B F2 R2 f2 l2 r' u' U B D2 d u' F L' D r' D' U L' b' d' l' u' b2 D' F l R u' F2 D2 d U

3) U2 R U2 R F2 U' F' R 
D2 R B' D2 U2 F' R2 B' F' L2 F R F' D F D' L B' D' F2 U F L B' U2
l' F2 L' u' B l' F r2 f F2 L' u U' B2 d' U B' F U' R' d l R b' D' U L R2 D' r R2 f U F' r R2 f2 R' d U
d2 u' L' l' r2 R2 D l' R' B2 b2 U2 f2 d2 B2 F' R' b r2 R D d' L2 r' b' u U B' f u' B R' b d B2 L' l' U' l r2 U2 B2 d U B2 b2 L l' F' l' U f' F2 U2 R U2 B b2 d L'



*2-7*


Spoiler



1) R' U2 F2 R' U2 R F' U' F' 
D' F' U2 B U R' U' B L R' U' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' D' U L2 R2
F U2 R' F l' D u' L' u2 b L' l2 R' b f' d' L2 R' F l' r' D2 d2 b' d l2 d' F' l u L' B F' U b2 f2 d U2 f2 D2
u F' L2 r u2 l2 R' U' L' U2 l' u' l r2 b' F2 D2 d' u' l' R2 b' f d L' D2 f' u B2 F' d l' r2 R' d2 L' d' U f' u B2 d' L' u r b' F' u2 b' l2 d2 L' u2 F' U' r2 d' u2 R' b
2R 2B' 3B' 2F 2R R 3F 2U' 2B 3F2 2L2 3D2 L' D 3U L 3B2 3D 2F U' L2 3R2 3U' 3R' 3D' 2F' 2U 2L' 2F 3L' 3R' 2B2 3B 2F' 3R2 B 2L2 2B 3D 2U2 B2 2R' D' 3R R' B 2L 3L2 R 3U' L2 3B2 F 2U' 3R' B2 F2 2D' 3B 3U 2R2 U 3F R2 2D' 2F' 3L2 D2 L' 3B' 2L2 2B' 3R2 F2 U' 2B 3L 3D 2B' D2
3D' 3R 2D' 2U2 3R' 2D U 3B2 3L' 3R2 R' B2 3B F2 2R2 3D2 L' 2B' 3R' 2R2 U 3B' 2F' 2D2 2B' 2L 3D 2U 2B2 3B' L2 3L' 2R 3U2 B U' L 3L 2D' 3D2 R2 D' 3D 3U2 U' B2 2F2 2L' 3R 2R' 3U2 2U 2F' 3L 2F2 3D2 3B' D' 2U' 2F 3U U2 2F 3U' B' 2D U2 2B2 2U2 L2 3B 3L2 3D' 3U' 2U2 2L2 3L2 2R D2 2D' 3D 2U' 3B2 3F' L B 2D' 3F' 2U2 2B 2D2 2L2 3R' U' 2B2 3D2 B2 2D2 R2 U2

2) F' R' F U' R2 F U2 R' F 
D2 U2 L R D R' F2 L R B L2 R U' B' F2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U R B' L' D2
d2 B' d' u' b' r' F r2 R2 U2 b2 u L' B' u r2 u' r2 R2 u' L' f' u2 L' b F' l' r2 D d' F2 U L2 b D b' D2 f D2 U'
R' U' b d2 U B2 r B' f' d l2 r' b l' r2 d' f l2 f' L r b2 L2 l r2 u' U2 b' D U' B2 l2 B U' F L2 l' r2 D' F u2 F2 R2 B U' R2 d F2 l' D f' l2 d2 f2 r' u' B2 b2 l' b
2L 3R' 2R2 3D 3U2 2B' 3B' F 2L' 2R2 3B2 R 3U2 L' D 3D' B' 3R D 2L' R' 2U B' 3B2 3L 3F R2 3B2 3F2 3L2 R' F' 3R2 B 3F 2R' F' 3U' 3F' 2D2 2B2 U 3B' 3F R2 3B' 3L2 3B2 3L2 2D 3U' 2U' 2B2 F 3D2 3U' 3L2 U' 2B' 3B F' 2U2 U2 B 3L 3F R 3B L' 2R2 F' D2 3U 2L2 3U 2B2 F2 3L 3R 2F2
3F 2F 3R' 2U 3R' 3B' U2 2F' L' D B 3B2 2D2 2F 2D' 2R' B' 2F2 2D 2B2 D' 2U2 R2 2D 3U2 2L2 B' D2 2L 3F D' L 3D 2L' 3R2 3D 2L' U 2F2 D' 2L D' 2U2 3F L' 3L2 F 3L' 2B F2 3D' 2F2 D 2D' 3U' 2F2 2U2 U F2 2D' 2L B' 3L 3D 3R' 3U2 3F D2 2U2 B2 2B' L2 F 2L 3L2 3U 2U 3F2 D' 3D2 2F2 3U2 3R' F' L2 F' 2D B' 3B' 2F 3L2 D2 2L' F 2D2 3F 2F2 3L' 2D 3D'

3) R2 F' R2 F U' R F2 U' F' U' 
R U2 F' D2 L B' R D' U' L' B L' R' U' R2 B' R' B' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R2 D'
r B b d' F l2 r2 B' b' U f' l2 B2 D2 r2 R2 F l' d2 f' F d' U2 B2 F2 L2 l2 B' R B' F d2 U L2 D' u r2 b2 r' d2
U L' R b2 r' d' U2 R d u2 L' d u2 U' B' b' L l r2 b D2 l r R' U F' r b2 l B' b D2 R2 d U f2 l2 R F' l' b' l2 b f F2 D R' u U' b2 R' b2 R' B' D2 R2 D2 u U L'
2D' 2B D' L2 2D B 2B2 2L 3L 2R2 U R B L 2L' 3D 3B' 2L' B' 3F2 2F 3D2 R2 2D 2R' 2B' F' 3L' F2 3D' 3F 3U2 R2 D2 3D R2 D' 2D 3F2 3L2 3U2 2B' D 2D2 2L' R 3B2 2L U2 3L2 B2 2B 3L' 3R2 2F R' 2D 3U2 B2 3D2 2U2 R2 3D2 3U 2B2 F2 D' 2L B 2D' R' B' 3D 3L2 3D2 B 2B 2R2 D2 2R2
B 3F2 F2 3D2 B F 2D2 3B 2U' 3R' R' B2 3F' F2 R 2F2 F' L2 3R 2U B2 2L2 3L 2R D' 3R' 2B2 3R B2 2F 3D F 2D' 3U2 U L' 3L' D2 2R' 3B' 3F2 L' U B2 3F U' 2B2 2D2 2U2 U 3F' 2F 3L' 2R' B U 3F2 2L2 3F2 F 3R 3U2 2L D L2 3L2 B' F 3L2 3R2 R' F' 2D' 3D 2B2 2U2 R' 2U U2 2L2 3F R' F L 3R' 3F' 3U2 2B' 3B2 F2 2L' 3R' 3D2 2F' U 3F2 3L2 3R2 R2 2B'



*5 3x3s*


Spoiler



1) R' U2 L D B2 F' D B R U B R2 U' L D2 B' R2 F' D U B R2 B' L R
U2 R' D B2 D' U' F' U R2 D' U2 R F2 D' U B' U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L B' U'
F L2 U2 F D U F' R D F' U L' B D' B2 F2 R2 U B L' R' D R B2 D2
U2 B' F R' F' L' R F' L' R' U' B2 R' B U L R' D2 R' D' U2 L2 D F2 D2
R' U2 B F2 L' D F2 D' L2 R' U' F' R' B D B2 D' R B R' U' F2 D' L B'

2) L' D' R2 D' U2 L' U' F' U B2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U R B L' B' F2 R2
D' U' B D R2 D2 U B' R2 B' L' D' L' D' U2 B U2 L R' F2 D2 U2 F U' B'
L R' F2 D B' F L B' R D2 L D B R2 B L' F' L2 D' B2 D B D2 U' R2
L D B' U2 L' D' F' D' U' B' L' D L' U F U' B2 F2 L F' D2 U B' F L'
R' F2 L U2 L R D L R D' L' U2 B F D2 F D F2 D F2 R U' B2 F' R'

3) B F R' D2 B2 L2 F D F2 U L B' D2 U2 F D2 F R B' F2 D2 R2 D2 U F'
D F2 U2 L' R' B2 F D' U' R D' B' F L R2 U2 B2 F' U' L2 R' B' F D2 B'
D U L B L' R F' L2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 B' L R2 D2 U' L R2 B2 F' L' B2 U'
D2 L2 B' L F D F2 D U2 R' D2 B2 F U' L R2 B' D U2 B2 L' B R' F' R2
B F' D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' D' L' R2 F U F' U' L' F' D L' B F' D' L' R' F'


----------



## Riley (Oct 10, 2011)

2-4
2:35.99, 2:15.33, 2:08.40 = 2:19.91

5 3x3's
1:42.59, 1:50.53, 1:54.95 = 1:49.35

The best of both are on my youtube channel (mylifeisriley) if anyone wants to watch!


----------



## mycube (Oct 10, 2011)

why do you not have my results for the 2-4 relay?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 10, 2011)

Whoops. Adding it right now.


----------



## mycube (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mycube (Oct 14, 2011)

2-4: 2:14.15 1:57.80 2:05.65 = 2:05.87
2-5: 4:44.02 4:46.90 4:59.41 = 4:50.11

i´m not sure if the other results will follow. maybe. maybe not because i have not too much time at the weekend


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 15, 2011)

*2-4:* 3:14.68, 3:31.18, 3:00.95 = *3:15.60*


----------



## cubernya (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry about no formatting or anything, but I hardly had any time at all today to even be on the forums.

2-4
Sub 2:30
1) mycube - 2:05.87
Sub 4
2) vlarsen - 3:15.60

2-5
Sub 5
1) mycube - 4:50.11


Round 3 : Please use your own scrambles. Again, I did not have enough time today to get all this together.


----------



## mycube (Oct 20, 2011)

2-4:
2:04.52
1:56.69
1:53.41
= 1:58.21

I´ll do no other relays because it is to much work go through all the cubes and scramble them. give me scrambles and i will do it


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 20, 2011)

1)1:42.31
2)1:51.34
3)2:24.64
First 4x4 scramble is a bit lol 
=1:59.43


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 21, 2011)

*2-4:* 3:18.93, 2:42.11, 3:37.45 = *3:12.83*


----------



## cubernya (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry about this, still don't have like any time to do this

2-4
Sub 2
mycube - 1:58.21
thunderbolt - 1:59.43

Sub 3:30
vlarsen - 3:12.83

Again, please provide your own scrambles. I would recommend qqTimer or CCT


Also, if anyone wants to take over this thread, feel free. School is a bit much for me right now, so I hardly have enough time to do this


----------



## RTh (Oct 23, 2011)

*2-4*: 1:23.46 1:34.81 1:32.90 -> *1:30.05*


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 28, 2011)

*2-4:* 2:35.89, 3:12.14, 2:37.38 = *2:48.47*


----------

